# Bay Club Villages



## Ron98GT (May 29, 2012)

Wow. Just spent a week at Bay Club Villages.  2-story units (no elavators) with private carports in front of unit.  On golf course/view. Their sandwiched between the 3-story building (w/elevators & no private parking).  The Villages are over 2,000 sq ft, with 2-master suites (tub & shower each) & 1/2 bathroom off kitchen/entry.


----------



## slum808 (May 29, 2012)

Are these a seperate section of Bay Club? Can you request these when booking?


----------



## GregT (May 29, 2012)

I believe these are the Bay Club Villas, which are a part of the Bay Club.  There are several 2BR floor plans, and these are the largest, Floor Plans E & F (if someone wants the floor plans, I can email them to you, just send me a PM).

What I do not know is if these are the 2BR Plus units, which are the 8,400 point units in HGVC.  I've seen conflicting threads on TUG, with some suggesting that the 2BR Plus is the Villas, and others suggesting the 2BR Plus are the top floors of the units.  

I hope to clarify that on future trip to Waikoloa.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 29, 2012)

GregT said:


> What I do not know is if these are the 2BR Plus units, which are the 8,400 point units in HGVC.  I've seen conflicting threads on TUG, with some suggesting that the 2BR Plus is the Villas, and others suggesting the 2BR top floor
> 
> Greg



villas are the plus units at 8400 points.  They sold penthouses at a premium but they are still considered standard units. I own one and know that for a fact.  They do provide preferences to owners for unit assignment, but not more points.


----------



## GregT (May 30, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> villas are the plus units at 8400 points.  They sold penthouses at a premium but they are still considered standard units. I own one and know that for a fact.  They do provide preferences to owners for unit assignment, but not more points.



Sandy, thank you for the confirmation, those are supposed to be wonderful units! (But they are all supposed to be wonderful units!)

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 1, 2012)

GregT said:


> I believe these are the Bay Club Villas, which are a part of the Bay Club.  There are several 2BR floor plans, and these are the largest, Floor Plans E & F (if someone wants the floor plans, I can email them to you, just send me a PM).
> 
> What I do not know is if these are the 2BR Plus units, which are the 8,400 point units in HGVC.  I've seen conflicting threads on TUG, with some suggesting that the 2BR Plus is the Villas, and others suggesting the 2BR Plus are the top floors of the units.
> 
> ...



Villas makes more sense, but the young girl that checked us in said Villages several times.

So, 7,000 points for a 2-bdrm, platinum, 3-story.  And 8,400 points for a 2-bdrm, platinum, 2-story Villa?


----------



## TTom (Jun 4, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> So, 7,000 points for a 2-bdrm, platinum, 3-story.  And 8,400 points for a 2-bdrm, platinum, 2-story Villa?



7000 point platinum units are the top (third) floor of the regular BC buildings. They are not 3 story units.

Tom


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 5, 2012)

TTom said:


> 7000 point platinum units are the top (third) floor of the regular BC buildings. They are not 3 story units.
> 
> Tom



Not trying to be argumenative but inquisitive.  A 1-story house has 1-floor.  My 2-story house has a first floor and a second floor (2-floors).  So, wouldn't a condo with 3-floors also have 3-story's (1-2-3)?  An elevator would be marked 1(G)-2-3?  

Either way, luv'd the Bay Club Villa 2-Story/Floored units (no elevator).


----------



## RX8 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Not trying to be argumenative but inquisitive.  A 1-story house has 1-floor.  My 2-story house has a first floor and a second floor (2-floors).  So, wouldn't a condo with 3-floors also have 3-story's (1-2-3)?  An elevator would be marked 1(G)-2-3?
> 
> Either way, luv'd the Bay Club Villa 2-Story/Floored units (no elevator).



I think he was trying to point out that the layout of the individual unit itself did not have three levels.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 6, 2012)

The Villas are NOT 2 level per unit.  There are 2 units in each building.  1 on the upper floor and 1 on the ground floor.  Each unit has it own carport. 

So they are NOT 2 level stand alone units.  You still have neighbors. There are 28 total villas.  They are located in 7 clusters with 2 Villas buildings, and 4 units in each cluster. 

I like the top unit as they ceilings are higher and it makes it feel roomier.

And yes all of the 2 BR Standard 7K units are in the 6 3 story buildings.  The buildings area all shaped like a backwards Cs.  The opening of the C faces the parking lot.  The ends of the C are the 1 BR units.  So NO 1 BR unit has a golf course view, they all have parking lot views. 

Please NOTE there are also two types of 2 BR units (both 7K) an A plan unit, that is larger and overlooks the golf course.  These are located at the back of the C.  There is also a B plan unit.  These are slightly smaller and are located on the top and bottom of the C.

I have both site plans and floor plans that were in my ownership docs. 

I hope that clarifies units.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 6, 2012)

TTom said:


> 7000 point platinum units are the top (third) floor of the regular BC buildings. They are not 3 story units.
> 
> Tom



Yes a penthouse is 7K, true but it implies that booking a 7K will get you a penthouse, which it will NOT true. 

7K standard units are ANY of the A or B 2BR floor plans on ANY of the floors in ANY of the 6 3 story buildings.  They are not JUST the penthouse floor.  Just to be clear. 

The 7K units are NOT just the penthouse (the 3rd floor units).  That is incorrect.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 6, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> The Villas are NOT 2 level per unit.  There are 2 units in each building.  1 on the upper floor and 1 on the ground floor.  Each unit has it own carport.
> 
> So they are NOT 2 level stand alone units.  You still have neighbors. There are 28 total villas.  They are located in 7 clusters with 2 Villas buildings, and 4 units in each cluster.
> 
> ...



1. The Villas are NOT 2 level per unit.  There are 2 units in each building.  1 on the upper floor and 1 on the ground floor.  TRUE

2.  Each unit has it own carport.  Not True, at least not for the building that I was in.  I was in #811 (next to the family pool) on the ground floor.  We had to share the carport with the people on the 2nd floor.  Since we had a Dodge Durango and the 2nd floor people had a full size Mercury, it was a little tight, but do-able.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 6, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> 2.  Each unit has it own carport.  Not True, at least not for the building that I was in.  I was in #811 (next to the family pool) on the ground floor.  We had to share the carport with the people on the 2nd floor.  Since we had a Dodge Durango and the 2nd floor people had a full size Mercury, it was a little tight, but do-able.



Ok there is a double carport, that normally fits two regular sized vehicles.  If you get 2 bigger SUVs, you are indeed correct that might be a little tight.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 6, 2012)

Sandy, I have a question.  When you turn off Waikoloa Beach Drive, thru the open gates, toward the Waikoloa club house and registration building: Is the Waikoloa Beach Resort (WBR) to the left of the club house (when looking at it) and all of the Bay Club (BC) to the right, or are some of the units to the right of the club house also part of WBR?  

I never did figure out where WBR was at when I was there (I didn't ask).  Plus, about 200 feet to the right of the club house is where I saw an HGVC sign, along with a number of HGVC vehicles used for their WBR/BC presentations.

thanks,


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 6, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Yes a penthouse is 7K, true but it implies that booking a 7K will get you a penthouse, which it will NOT true.
> 
> 7K standard units are ANY of the A or B 2BR floor plans on ANY of the floors in ANY of the 6 3 story buildings.  They are not JUST the penthouse floor.  Just to be clear.
> 
> The 7K units are NOT just the penthouse (the 3rd floor units).  That is incorrect.



Sandy, another question.  In the HGVC Member Guide for the Bay Club, under Platinum, they show 7K points for a 2-Bdrm and 8.4K points for a 2-Bdrm Plus.  

1. It sound like a 3rd floor unit in a 3-story building is a penthouse and is an 8.4K Plus unit (Platinum Season)?

2.  Are ALL (1st & 2nd floors) of the Villa units also 8.4K Plus units (Platinum Season)?

3. Would you suggest only buying 8.4K Plus Platinum season units?

Thanks,


----------



## GregT (Jun 6, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Sandy, another question.  In the HGVC Member Guide for the Bay Club, under Platinum, they show 7K points for a 2-Bdrm and 8.4K points for a 2-Bdrm Plus.
> 
> 1. It sound like a 3rd floor unit in a 3-story building is a penthouse and is an 8.4K Plus unit (Platinum Season)?
> 
> ...



Ron,

My interpretation of this thread is that the 7K 2BR units are all together in certain buildings (that also have the 1br units in them). These 2 br units are on the first, second and third (which is the top) floors.  There are two different floor plans for these 7K units. 

The 2 br Plus is a separate floor plan and they sit in their own buildings with a unit above and a unit below.

I have a site map do Bay Club and I think this makes sense?

Thx!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 7, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Sandy, another question.  In the HGVC Member Guide for the Bay Club, under Platinum, they show 7K points for a 2-Bdrm and 8.4K points for a 2-Bdrm Plus.
> 
> 1. It sound like a 3rd floor unit in a 3-story building is a penthouse and is an 8.4K Plus unit (Platinum Season)?
> 
> ...



1. NO, that is wrong. 3 FL unit is a standard unit according to the point chart.  So 2 BR on 3rd floor is 7K and 1BR on 3 floor is 4.8K (provided we are taking Platinum season here NOT the 4 weeks in May nor the 4 weeks in Oct that BC is Gold season.  How can I say this to be clear. 

2. Yes, all are 8.4K

3. NO, buy whatever you need to use.  If you go every year during platinum season and go for a full week and only want a villa, then yes own 8.4.  But if you don't go every year and some years you go elsewhere, then buy whatever will work for you.  I own 14K, not just 8.4K.  I can't tell you want you should be buying for points, as it depends on your anticipated travel patterns.  Besides there are only 28 2 BR Plus - Villas and there are 90 standard 2 BR X number of weeks.  So there are nearly 4 times as many 2 BR that might be available for sale here vs the Villas units.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 7, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Sandy, I have a question.  When you turn off Waikoloa Beach Drive, thru the open gates, toward the Waikoloa club house and registration building: Is the Waikoloa Beach Resort (WBR) to the left of the club house (when looking at it) and all of the Bay Club (BC) to the right, or are some of the units to the right of the club house also part of WBR?
> 
> I never did figure out where WBR was at when I was there (I didn't ask).  Plus, about 200 feet to the right of the club house is where I saw an HGVC sign, along with a number of HGVC vehicles used for their WBR/BC presentations.
> 
> thanks,



There are two turns on Waikoloa beach drive.  One in the middle of the Bay Club by the registration desk, Pool and activity center, but there is also an entrance   up just before the turn onto the Maintenance road.  

The one just my the maintenance road is the entrance to WBR, these are the buildings that are right against the road.  

A the Bay club entrace there is a water fall right there are you turn as well.  The Bay Club 3 story buildings are all on the golf course side with the parking lot between the building and the road.  The only buildinds on the road side are the club house, activities building and a few of the 2 story villas units.  The Bay club pool, club house by that water fall, is in the middle of the BC, some BC units in both directions. 

The WBC units look different from the BC units and run right along the road, with a few units a behind the main lobby building.  There units are located right up against the Maintenance road as well. 

Does that shed any light on it. 

I would have to guess that you are taking about turning in to WBC entrance, in that situation all of the units directly behind the club house are WBC, and a few building to the right of the club house are also WBC.  The BC units start a little farther down to the right.  If you look on google maps, you can see that the buildings look different.  However not google maps have the resort misnamed as an Aston which it is NOT.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 7, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> 1. NO, that is wrong. 3 FL unit is a standard unit according to the point chart.  So 2 BR on 3rd floor is 7K (Intersting, I thought that they would be 8.4K, because of demand.)  and 1BR on 3 floor is 4.8K (provided we are taking Platinum season here NOT the 4 weeks in May nor the 4 weeks in Oct that BC is Gold season.  How can I say this to be clear (You did).
> 
> 2. Yes, all are 8.4K (That's what I thought, so when I see a Bay Club 8.4K unit for sale, I'll know that it SHOULD BE a Villa's unit.)
> 
> 3. NO, buy whatever you need to use.  If you go every year during platinum season and go for a full week and only want a villa, then yes own 8.4.  But if you don't go every year (I'm leaning toward an EOY that I can use every 18-months, with points to spare) and some years you go elsewhere, then buy whatever will work for you.  I own 14K, not just 8.4K.  I can't tell you want you should be buying for points, as it depends on your anticipated travel patterns.  Besides there are only 28 2 BR Plus - Villas and there are 90 standard 2 BR X number of weeks.  So there are nearly 4 times as many 2 BR that might be available for sale here vs the Villas units. (I see more 7K units available and at a better price/point.  Probably will wind-up with a 7K EOY, but leaning toward an 8.4K Villa.)




Mahalo Nui Loa, Ron


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 7, 2012)

fyi...Sandy also provided the Bay Club Site Map and Floor plans on TUG - http://www.tug2.com/RepPages/Resorts/11874.htm (click Site Map "Large" to see unit numbers).



> From pages 17 & 18 of the Disclosure Statement on BayClubResalesHawaii.com - http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Util/GetDocument.ashx?docId=1212411
> 
> _EXHIBIT "1"
> UNIT TYPES AND UNITS IN THE PROGRAM
> ...


----------



## RichardL (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's an important point that was not mentioned.  You can own at the Bay club and join Hilton Grand Vacation Club as an Associate member.  Think of this like Starwood, and the Bay Club is not a mandatory resort, but unlike Starwood you pay $500 and get full benefits of points.   That is how you the points that everyone is talking about, but just owning at Bay Club is like a deeded week and no points are involved.  Join HVC and now you have points and now you have some nice options such as a one bedroom is 4,800 points and the 2 bedroom villas are 8,400.  But go during gold season and a one bedroom is 3400, and the 2+ is just 5600.  I frequently plan to travel during during either of the two 4 week gold seasons April/May or Sept/Oct, to get the savings and absence of a lot of school children.  I also prefer the upstairs 2+ villas because the lay out in spacious and the upstair villa living room has additional windows just below the ceiling which really brings in a lot more light.

Here is what I did this year.  The Kingsland is the new exclusive and expensive Hilton project at Waiokoloa, and it is a vast amount of points approx 12,000.  I deposited into Hilton RCI just 3200 of my 4800 pts. and was confirmed into a 2 bedroom at the Kingsland in February.  It works for me.  Hilton Waikiki is the location that is in #1 demand in Hilton, yet I return every year to the Bay Club and the Big Island is Paradise for me and my golf clubs.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 9, 2012)

RichardL said:


> Here's an important point that was not mentioned.  You can own at the Bay club and join Hilton Grand Vacation Club as an Associate member.  Think of this like Starwood, and the Bay Club is not a mandatory resort, but unlike Starwood you pay $500 and get full benefits of points.   That is how you the points that everyone is talking about, but just owning at Bay Club is like a deeded week and no points are involved.  Join HVC and now you have points and now you have some nice options such as a one bedroom is 4,800 points and the 2 bedroom villas are 8,400.  But go during gold season and a one bedroom is 3400, and the 2+ is just 5600.  (or 3400 for a 1-bdrm & 5000 for a 2-bdrm = 8400.  The 1-week/MF can get me 2-weeks in Hawaii:  a 1-bdrm @ HHV and a 2-bdrm @ Bay Club, or vise versa.  Like you, I plan on using a platinum week during gold to maximize my points.)   I frequently plan to travel during during either of the two 4 week gold seasons April/May or Sept/Oct, to get the savings and absence of a lot of school children.  I also prefer the upstairs 2+ villas because the lay out in spacious and the upstair villa living room has additional windows just below the ceiling which really brings in a lot more light.
> 
> Here is what I did this year.  The Kingsland is the new exclusive and expensive Hilton project at Waiokoloa, and it is a vast amount of points approx 12,000.  I deposited into Hilton RCI just 3200 of my 4800 pts. and was confirmed into a 2 bedroom at the Kingsland in February.  It works for me.  (I was wondering how I'd use Hilton-RCI, since I only want to trade Hilton-for-Hilton and stay in Hawaii) Hilton Waikiki is the location that is in #1 demand in Hilton, yet I return every year to the Bay Club and the Big Island is Paradise for me and my golf clubs.



Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 9, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> There are two turns on Waikoloa beach drive.  One in the middle of the Bay Club by the registration desk, Pool and activity center (This is the Bay Club (BC) Activity Center. which has a pool, spa, weight room, and business center.  There is no registration done here (at least as of 5/18/2012), all registration is done at the Waikoloa Beach Resort (WBR)) , but there is also an entrance up just before the turn onto the Maintenance road. (This is the WBR entrance (and Bay Club) that I mentioned, they leave this gate open all of the time.  Steer left as you enter and you will be at the WBR Activity Center and the Registration Desks for WBR and BC.  Turn right and you head to the BC units)
> 
> The one just my the maintenance road is the entrance to WBR, these are the buildings that are right against the road (You see these along the maintenance road, which we used a lot).
> 
> ...



Thanks,


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 9, 2012)

It is possible to trade into a Hilton via RCI.  

Couple of pro and cons:

Points required are less via RCI.  A 2 BR red season week (you use RCI seasons not HGVC seasons).  So a Platinum week could be obtained using a 4800 points via RCI and it could cost 7000 or more for the same unit via HGVC.

You pay an exchange fee that is four times higher than HGVC charges ($199 vs $49).  But it is a trade off as the points are far less. 

You can only book into HGVC resorts via RCI in the same 9 month rule that you have via HGVC open season.  Even though units are often available in RCI for longer that the 9 month out.   

And once you stay at a resort, RCIs 1 in 4 year rule kicks in and you can not return to the resort for another 4 years VIA RCI.  You could always go back via HGVC. 

So how has that worked for me...

In the last 3 years I have booked into a 3 HGVC units, via RCI HGVC portal, or via another RCI account that I deposit non-HGVC weeks into.  

I booked a 2 BR at Kingsland, used my non HGVC RCI account, and booked it for a week that had a $350 MF and paid the exchange fee.  But worth far less than either the 10.5K that it have cost via HGVC directly.  Even via RCI this would have been a deal.

I booked a studio at Hilton Club NYC for 2400 HGVC points via my RCI HGVC portal.  

I also booked a 2 BR Thanksgiving 2013 in Waikiki.  Here I used my non HGVC portal, as the HGVC portal would only allow me to book 9 months out.  

It is good to take advantage of some of the bulk spacebanking that HGVC does periodically.  It also stretches your points a little farther.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 10, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> It is possible to trade into a Hilton via RCI.
> 
> Couple of pro and cons:
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ron


----------



## travelguy (Jun 11, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> It is possible to trade into a Hilton via RCI.
> .....
> You can only book into HGVC resorts via RCI in the same 9 month rule that you have via HGVC open season.  Even though units are often available in RCI for longer that the 9 month out.
> ....



You can book before the 9 month period _IF _you have a "regular" (non-HGVC) RCI account even if you are a HGVC owner.  You are still subject to all the other RCI restrictions including the 1-in-4 rule (it used to be that RCI would waive this if you were a HGVC owner).

At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2012)

travelguy said:


> You can book before the 9 month period _IF _you have a "regular" (non-HGVC) RCI account even if you are a HGVC owner.  You are still subject to all the other RCI restrictions including the 1-in-4 rule (it used to be that RCI would waive this if you were a HGVC owner).
> 
> At least that's been my experience.



This is absolutely true.  Both of my non HGVC RCI bookings where for way outside the 9 month booking.  I am currenty holding a Fall 2013 2 BR at Grand Waikiki.  I booked by Kingsland about 18 months in advance.

If you only have access via HGVC to RCI, they are enforcing the HGVC 1 in 4 year rule, at least online.  I have not tried to have it over rode via the phone.   And yes it used to be that RCI would waive it if you owned HGVC, but HGVC removed that exception, too many owners probably using this option.


----------

